# Laurence Fishburne and Thomas Jane Star in Standoff Arriving On Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD April 12



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Academy Award® nominee Laurence Fishburne (Best Actor, What's Love Got to Do with It,1993), three-time Golden Globe® nominee Thomas Jane (Best Actor in a Television Series, TV's "Hung," 2010, 2011, 2012) and newcomer Ella Ballentine (The Captive) star in the intense action-thriller Standoff, available on Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and Digital HD on April 12 from Lionsgate. With "bursts of action" (Blu-ray.com) and pulse-pounding twists and turns, the writer of Cell and Delirium delivers this ultimate story of redemption. Standoff is currently available On Demand and will be available on Blu-ray™ and DVD for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.

Carter (Jane) is a troubled veteran who gets a chance at redemption by protecting a 12-year-old girl from a deadly assassin (Fishburne) after she witnesses a murder. Holding a shotgun with a single shell, he engages in physical and psychological warfare in a desperate fight for the girl's life.

CAST
Laurence Fishburne TV's "Hannibal," TV's "Black-ish," The Matrix Franchise
Thomas Jane The Mist, The Punisher, Face/Off
Ella Ballentine The Captive, TV's "Time Tremors"


PROGRAM INFORMATION
Year of Production: 2014
Title Copyright: Standoff © 2015 Goldrush Entertainment Holdings USA, LLC, 2015. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2016 Saban Films LLC. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Home Entertainment Release
Rating: R for strong violence and language throughout
Genre: Action
Closed-Captioned: N/A
Subtitles: English and Spanish
Feature Run Time: 86 minutes
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.39:1)
DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital Audio​


----------

